# Cafe requirements



## khalaf (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello,

I'm thinking of opening a new cafe in my village but I have no idea what are the machines or the other things I have to buy before the start.

Could anyone please provide me the *critical* requirements? Thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Critical would be Barista skills for starters, and no location so which village!!


----------



## khalaf (Mar 23, 2018)

I live abroad in Middle East.

I have a friend of mine he has a rocket appartmento so he will be the Barista.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

, This post made me chuckle....it almost seems like a troll post.

"I'm in a village, gonna open a cafe, but know feck all about anything please tell me everything thats critical to opening a cafe"

considered sensible reply from forumite.....and asks where said person is based

"I'm somewhere in the middle east, but it's a secret" (I'm betting he will next state it is somewhere like Kharanaq, Iran.)

"My mate has a Rocket Appartmento, he will be the barista" <chuckle></chuckle>

I suppose the next thing will be they have no mains power or running water and want to run it all of batteries and inverters.....all the time someone in the UK is typing and having a laugh at baiting the coffee nerds

Wow....i'm so cynical in my old age...but it made me laugh!.

"


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

No you are not I'm 100% backing you haha


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you've got your machine, Barista, and location, then all you need are cups and beans and off you go . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> , This post made me chuckle....it almost seems like a troll post.
> 
> .....
> 
> Wow....i'm so cynical in my old age...but it made me laugh!.


I have checked three times now to see if it's April 1st


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you opening a cafe or trying to serve specialty coffee , the two are often not the same thing .


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> If you've got your machine, Barista, and location, then all you need are cups and beans and off you go . . .


And a cow. Or a sheep. Or at least access the lactations of one.

And a grinder.

And an idea of the local market, whether this is something that would be more profitable in a fixed location, as a pop up, or as a moving thing in a vehicle.

Insurance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you opening a cafe or trying to serve specialty coffee , the two are often not the same thing .


Don't feed em bootsie


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Missy said:


> And a cow. Or a sheep. Or at least access the lactations of one.
> 
> And a grinder.


Or get a goat, it can chew the beans. Its 'output' can be your 'speciality' product...

Kopi Luwak eat your heart out


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you opening a cafe or trying to serve specialty coffee , the two are often not the same thing .


Skip the cafe and just open a dairy


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Or get a goat, it can chew the beans. Its 'output' can be your 'speciality' product...
> 
> Kopi Luwak eat your heart out


 Would that be Goati Luwak?


----------

